# How many offices ?????



## ebojones (Jan 2, 2015)

How many offices can one man hold in a lodge at one time ?


----------



## crono782 (Jan 2, 2015)

One here.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 2, 2015)

This is what I understood as well. So the secretary can't be the treasurer as well at the same time ? Right ?


----------



## crono782 (Jan 2, 2015)

Correct


----------



## ebojones (Jan 2, 2015)

That is how it is currently in my lodge. Don't know how long this has been going on.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 3, 2015)

Is the Secretary the Treasurer or is he simply helping with the role?


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 3, 2015)

The Secretary and Treasurer cannot be one and the same person, for a number of good reasons in addition to the fact that the Digest prohibits it ;-)


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 3, 2015)

In Tennessee, and I'm sure most everywhere else, you can hold one office in one lodge at one time.

Here, if you belong to more than one lodge, you can hold offices in each, but you can not hold more than one elected office at any given time. For example, if you belong to two lodges, you could be the JW in one and the SD in the other, but you couldn't be a JW and a SW.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 3, 2015)

You should check with members of your constitution. For instance, in some GLs a trustee is an installed office which may be held with another office.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 3, 2015)

In NM you can hold office in multiple lodges with an exception; you can only be Master or Warden in one lodge at a time.


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 10, 2015)

In my jurisdiction the ACGL you can only hold one office at a time, but you can pro-temp another if needs be.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 14, 2015)

If you mean elected office, then just one.

If you mean officer, then possibly two.

Our Senior Deacon is usually the chair reserved for "proxy to grand lodge" so the person appointed to the SD chair will most likely be nominated for proxy to grand lodge in my Lodge.

Also, the WM, SR and JR Wardens, Secretary and Treasurer cannot  be a Trustee since the trustee is an elected position


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 15, 2015)

Brother_Steve said:


> Also, the WM, SR and JR Wardens, Secretary and Treasurer cannot  be a Trustee since the trustee is an elected position



In jurisdictions that require trustees do they ever have a chair on the floor?  I figure the principle is simple - I only have one butt so I can only fill one chair.  One appointed/elected for the year, one protem for the meeting.

With a temple corporation board I'm used to a list of elected officers being proforma members of that board, with the other members of the temple corporation board appointed or elected in a process that's separate from lodge officer elections.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 15, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> In jurisdictions that require trustees do they ever have a chair on the floor?


Not in Utah. 

As for only having one butt, you clearly aren't attending enough Masonic banquets.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 16, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> In jurisdictions that require trustees do they ever have a chair on the floor?  I figure the principle is simple - I only have one butt so I can only fill one chair.  One appointed/elected for the year, one protem for the meeting.
> 
> With a temple corporation board I'm used to a list of elected officers being proforma members of that board, with the other members of the temple corporation board appointed or elected in a process that's separate from lodge officer elections.


The outgoing master is always nominated to be the trustee. This year our outgoing master was sick the night nominations were done so our Tyler, a PM is one of three trustees.

They serve three years but are staggered so a new person rotates in as one rotates out.


----------



## Rick Carver (Jan 16, 2015)

In Kansas the bylaws say you can only hold one position in the same lodge. You can be on multiple committees and hold positions in other lodges where you are a member.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 17, 2015)

In Oregon the wardens and masters are the trustees....and Brother_Steve something tells me ur outgoing master planned that cold perfectly


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2015)

I am sure that each GL has their own requirements. If a man wanted to be WM of two different lodges simultaneously, that would be a stretch. In KY (and other states), some offices are elective, some are appointed. In my home lodge, the same man was secretary (elected), and marshal (appointed) simultaneously. A man could be an officer in his blue lodge, and in an appendant body, simultaneously. I would urge anyone to be cautious, and not take on too many duties, and attempt to fill all these positions, simultaneously. A man must keep balance between his Masonic activities, and his professional and family responsibilities.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 18, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I am sure that each GL has their own requirements. If a man wanted to be WM of two different lodges simultaneously, that would be a stretch. In KY (and other states), some offices are elective, some are appointed. In my home lodge, the same man was secretary (elected), and marshal (appointed) simultaneously. A man could be an officer in his blue lodge, and in an appendant body, simultaneously. I would urge anyone to be cautious, and not take on too many duties, and attempt to fill all these positions, simultaneously. A man must keep balance between his Masonic activities, and his professional and family responsibilities.



Well said my brother!


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 19, 2015)

In our lodge, the trustees are the five most recent past masters. It's automatic. Someone comes off; someone goes on. Being a trustee isn't really considered an office. It falls under the category of committee, I suppose. 

Holding offices in the Blue Lodge and appendant bodies at the same time isn't too big of a deal. There isn't really too much of a burden being High Priest or Illustrious Master. Truth be told, I think it is a great idea for someone to serve as HP or IM before serving as WM. It gives you a chance to experience the East in a little more relaxed environment. 

We have a guy in line right now who will be Master and Commander in the same year. I am a little concerned for him about that, though. Those two at the same time could and likely will be hectic.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 19, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> Truth be told, I think it is a great idea for someone to serve as HP or IM before serving as WM. It gives you a chance to experience the East in a little more relaxed environment.



I agree, I am HP and TIM this year and slated for WM next year and I'm finding that cutting your teeth in the East in C&C to be a very good experience.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 20, 2015)

crono782 said:


> I agree, I am HP and TIM this year and slated for WM next year and I'm finding that cutting your teeth in the East in C&C to be a very good experience.


How do you learn the opening and closings for Coumcil and Chapter and your part for those  degrees as well as your SW degree parts and WM for next year (particularly the G lecture)?


----------



## crono782 (Jan 21, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> How do you learn the opening and closings for Coumcil and Chapter and your part for those  degrees as well as your SW degree parts and WM for next year (particularly the G lecture)?



I divide it out and use my morning commute (every morning) to practice. Depending on officials visits, etc I focus on a specific area. For instance, I have both ddghp and ddgm visits for c&c on the same night next month (graded on opening & closing for each) so I've devoted all January for c&c opening, receiving, and closings. 

Blue lodge opening & closing here is purely formulaic for the most part: know the catechisms and the basic building blocks and you can assemble any open/close/call. So I don't focus much there. First sections of degrees are likewise formulaic. Learn the blueprint and fill out the differences. The middle chamber and MM drama of course get special attention, usually in my head during morning shower. I did the bulk of this memorizing while obtaining my A Esoteric Certificate. I have all parts in all positions down in Blue Lodge, so it's mostly staying brushed up at this point and not forgetting my WM parts before next year!

C&C degrees and Commandery is reserved for soaks in the hot tub and Scottish Rite degrees (I am degree master for 1 and have parts in 4) I learned a while back as requested and only refresh as needed prior to a Reunion.

It's all about pacing and not getting overwhelmed!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 21, 2015)

As a PG Lecturer I'm impressed. 

When I learned my English Lodge and Chapter ritual, a great deal was done driving the eight hours to the meeting.  Luckily, it was all clear text, as are the appendant orders in which I now work.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

ebojones said:


> How many offices can one man hold in a lodge at one time ?


It's like a fire team my Brother, your are the R, G, AR, or FTL, but you can; be all three.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Feb 1, 2015)

One in Louisiana


----------

